# Winter Camping



## GaryS (May 21, 2011)

I'd love to learn more from others about ways to make the most out of the camper during the winter. I would be using my camper on long weekends as an outpost for snowshoeing, mountainbiking, etc, not long-term living. Thank you!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

GaryS said:


> I'd love to learn more from others about ways to make the most out of the camper during the winter. I would be using my camper on long weekends as an outpost for snowshoeing, mountainbiking, etc, not long-term living. Thank you!


your sig indicates you have a 295RE, which we also have. Here is my observation.

1) we have camped in ours in temps down below freezing at night, into the 40's to low 50's in the daytime. You will use a fair amount of propane, the 295RE is more of a 3 season trailer than 4 season. My guess is that by the time the temps get down near 20F the furnace will run petty much full time.

2) the belly likely will stay above freezing, won't need to worry about the tanks. I did drill a couple of 1/2" dia holes in the bedroom heat vent ducting to direct heat into the belly, otherwise it is just convection heating. the duct is next to the fresh water tank.

3) you likely will get condensation on the windows, they are single pane.

4) IMHO the "polar package" on outbacks makes the trailers a nice 3 season trailer, not a 4 season trailer.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We camped in our Outback in weather down to the high teens. We did the usual stuff such as unhooking the fresh water hose and making sure we had propane. One lesson we learned is that our low point drains would freeze solid. We had to put a large plastic cup of water in the microwave, get it very hot then go soak the low point drains until they melted enough to let the remaining ice out. This then allowed water to flow freely through the camper.

-CC

Edit...This was too cold for an Outback. You are "playing with fire" getting the low point drains frozen like that. The frozen water could very well crawl higher in the camper and blow apart water lines. We did not expect that the night would get that cold and it was a surprise to the locals as well. I wouldn't worry about taking an Outback to conditions no lower than say, 28 deg. but only as long as you take precautions. But that is absolutely the lower limit that I would, in retrospect, expose the camper to.


----------



## GaryS (May 21, 2011)

Thank you KTMRacer and Collnsfam for your comments. I plan to experiment this winter with a totally winterized trailer and use bottled water, the microwave (heve 30amp service available), portable toilet, and support the furnace with a small 1500 watt space heater. We often get a couple nice 30-40degree weeks in Michigan, so I'll avoid those in the 20's! Have either of you heard of, or tried using "window treatment kits" to minimize condensation?
Thanks again.


----------



## Adam S. (Jun 11, 2012)

Our plan is to fully winterize the trailer and then use it as just as sleeping quarters for ski trips. I think showers and/or toilet use will have to be reserved for the campground facilities.


----------

